# Urdu: I've begun to not like seafood



## Abu Talha

Hello,

How would say in Urdu, "I've begun to not like seafood." I came up with:

mujhe machhlii achchhii nahiiN lagnaa shuruu3 ho gai hai.

But it wasn't an easy sentence and my tongue was faltering towards the end. Does it sound natural? Is this even a natural concept in Urdu?

Thanks.


----------



## BP.

I'm afraid it doesn't appear a natural sentence, as you too have hinted. In your sentence I found the nahiiN sitting very awkwardly in the middle; for such a usage we have the nah (and I'm sorry I can't explain why).

I'd have said "hameeN (mujhee) seafoad ab pahlee jaysaa xush nahiiN aataa".


----------



## UrduMedium

jhiinge-machhli waGhaiah se meraa dil/jii uchaaT saa hotaa jaa rahaa hai


----------



## BP.

^that's a good one.


----------



## UrduMedium

Thanks, BP saahib.


----------



## Qureshpor

Abu Talha said:


> Hello,
> 
> How would say in Urdu, "I've begun to not like seafood." I came up with:
> 
> mujhe machhlii achchhii nahiiN lagnaa shuruu3 ho gai hai.
> 
> But it wasn't an easy sentence and my tongue was faltering towards the end. Does it sound natural? Is this even a natural concept in Urdu?
> 
> Thanks.



ek vaqt thaa kih maiN har qism kii samundar kii paidaavaar haRap kar jaataa thaa, lekin..

*ab mujhe "samundarii-khaanaa" buraa lagne lagaa hai!*


----------



## Abu Talha

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I'd have said "hameeN (mujhee) seafoad ab pahlee jaysaa xush nahiiN aataa".





UrduMedium said:


> jhiinge-machhli waGhaiah se meraa dil/jii uchaaT saa hotaa jaa rahaa hai


Thank you, BelligerentPacifist, UrduMedium Sbs. Although I must admit, such usage is a bit over my head.





QURESHPOR said:


> *ab mujhe "samundarii-khaanaa" buraa lagne lagaa hai!*


Thank you Qureshpor Sb. buraa lagnaa is perhaps a but too strong for the meaning I was trying to convey, but lagne lagaa is what I was looking for. How about

mujhe machhlii achchhii nahiiN lagne lagii hai.

I know BelligerentPacifist Sb pointed out that nahiiN doesn't quite fit, but I think nah gives a different meaning to it.


----------



## Qureshpor

Abu Talha said:


> Thank you, BelligerentPacifist, UrduMedium Sbs. Although I must admit, such usage is a bit over my head.Thank you Qureshpor Sb. buraa lagnaa is perhaps a but too strong for the meaning I was trying to convey, but lagne lagaa is what I was looking for. How about
> 
> mujhe machhlii achchhii nahiiN lagne lagii hai.
> 
> I know BelligerentPacifist Sb pointed out that nahiiN doesn't quite fit, but I think nah gives a different meaning to it.



I thought you have gone off sea-food not fish! Fish can be river food too, you know!

Anyway, machhlii it is..

ab maiN machhlii naa-pasand karne lagaa huuN.


----------



## Abu Talha

QURESHPOR said:


> I thought you have gone off sea-food not fish! Fish can be river food too, you know!
> 
> Anyway, machhlii it is..
> 
> ab maiN machhlii naa-pasand karne lagaa huuN.


Thanks Qureshpor Sb. Well, I had machhlii in mind originally but used seafood in English.

I think your latest suggestion is excellent. Do you think, however, that naa-pasand has a different connotation than achchhaa nahiiN lagnaa? The former more active and more intense. It's like the difference between "dislike" and "not like".


----------



## Alfaaz

Could any of these work ? Some of them might not make much sense! 
میں نے بحری غذا کو نامرغوب پانا شروع کر دیا ہے
اب مجھے مچھلی پرکشش نہیں لگتی 
میں بحری غذا کو ناپسند کرنا شروع ہوگیا ہوں
بحری غذا کو میں مکروہ / قبیح / رشت سمجھنے لگا ہوں


----------



## Qureshpor

machhlii ab mujhe achchhii nahiiN lagne lagii hai.


----------



## Abu Talha

Alfaaz said:


> Could any of these work ? Some of them might not make much sense!
> میں نے بحری غذا کو نامرغوب پانا شروع کر دیا ہے
> اب مجھے مچھلی پرکشش نہیں لگتی
> میں بحری غذا کو ناپسند کرنا شروع ہوگیا ہوں
> بحری غذا کو میں مکروہ / قبیح / رشت سمجھنے لگا ہوں


Very creative, and some might be a tad too strong for my intended meaning. But reading all the suggestions in this thread makes me realize that I really need to study Urdu, if only to be able to converse with the members here.



QURESHPOR said:


> machhlii ab mujhe achchhii nahiiN lagne lagii hai.


I'll go with this one for now.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Very creative, and some might be a tad too strong for my intended meaning. But reading all the suggestions in this thread makes me realize that I really need to study Urdu, if only to be able to converse with the members here.


Thanks for the appreciation. 
Some more(but these would be more like avoiding...): 
میں نے بحری غذا سے پرہیز/اجتناب/ اعراض/ گریز کرنا شروع کر دیا ہے
(مجھے اب مچھلی اتنی اچھی نہیں لگتی ہے (جتنی پہلے لگا کرتی تھی

ویسے بیچاری مچھلیوں نے ایسا کیا کر دیا جو انسے اتنی ناپسندیدگی کا اظہار کیا جارہا ہے؟


----------



## Abu Talha

Alfaaz said:


> ویسے بیچاری مچھلیوں نے ایسا کیا کر دیا جو انسے اتنی ناپسندیدگی کا اظہار کیا جارہا ہے؟


Ha! Well, as they say,there is no accounting for taste. Plus, I only meant it very mildly.


----------



## Faylasoof

Abu Talha said:


> Hello,
> 
> How would say in Urdu, "I've begun to not like seafood." I came up with:
> 
> mujhe machhlii achchhii nahiiN lagnaa shuruu3 ho gai hai.
> 
> But it wasn't an easy sentence and my tongue was faltering towards the end. Does it sound natural? Is this even a natural concept in Urdu?
> 
> Thanks.


 I would use words like _uchaaT_ (below) or even _uktaanaa_ / _uktaa jaanaa_ which really we use to mean _to get bored / go off  (something) / be weary (of)._ Here it’ll work!


UrduMedium said:


> jhiinge-machhli waGhaiah se meraa dil/jii uchaaT saa hotaa jaa rahaa hai


 UM SaaHib, I guess you meant waGhai*r*ah!


Alfaaz said:


> Could any of these work ? Some of them might not make much sense!
> میں نے بحری غذا کو نامرغوب پانا شروع کر دیا ہے  1)
> اب مجھے مچھلی پرکشش نہیں لگتی  2)
> میں بحری غذا کو ناپسند کرنا شروع ہوگیا ہوں 3)
> بحری غذا کو میں مکروہ / قبیح / رشت سمجھنے لگا ہوں 4)


 Alfaaz SaaHIb,
1) This is very good Urdu!  
2) I wouldn’t go for this – _pur kashish_ is too literal a usage for “attractive” in this context! Instead: _ab mujhe machhlii / baiHrii* ghiZaa pasand nahiiN aatii / aane lagii hai!_
3) This is not correct! I would modify this to something like:
 مجھے اب بحری غذا ناپسند ہونے لگی ہے
Or
میرا دل اب بحری غذا میں نہیں لگنے لگا ہے

There are other ways too!

4) This expresses _very intense emotions_ and just for that reason wouldn’t quite fit here but would do so in imparting the right idea if you were saying: I have begun to detest seafood!
BTW, _makrooh_ is actually a _third category_ in Islamic Law (_sharii3ah_) on food, apart from _Halaal_ and _Haraam_!

AT SaaHib, you’ve been given very good suggestions above and I know you didn’t quite ask for this but the same idea can be expressed in verse, thus:


اكتانے لگا ہے دل مرا بحری غذا سے اب
ہو گیا ہے جی  بیگانہ بحری ہوا سے اب

_uktaane lagaa hai dil miraa baiHrii* ghiZaa se ab_
_ho gayaa hai jii begaanah baiHrii* hawaa se ab _

_My heart is going off seafood now_
_Estranged to the sea air I feel now_

* _baiHrii_ (= _baHrii _= بحری) - pronounced with the ‘ai’ diphthong !


----------



## Alfaaz

> Could any of these work ? Some of them might not make much sense!
> میں نے بحری غذا کو نامرغوب پانا شروع کر دیا ہے 1)
> اب مجھے مچھلی پرکشش نہیں لگتی 2)
> میں بحری غذا کو ناپسند کرنا شروع ہوگیا ہوں 3)
> بحری غذا کو میں مکروہ / قبیح / رشت سمجھنے لگا ہوں 4)
> 
> 
> 
> Alfaaz SaaHIb,
> 1) This is very good Urdu!
> 2) I wouldn’t go for this – _pur kashish_ is too literal a usage for “attractive” in this context! Instead: _ab mujhe machhlii / baiHrii* ghiZaa pasand nahiiN aatii / aane lagii hai!_
> 3) This is not correct! I would modify this to something like:
> مجھے اب بحری غذا ناپسند ہونے لگی ہے
> Or
> میرا دل اب بحری غذا میں نہیں لگنے لگا ہے
> 
> There are other ways too!
> 
> 4) This expresses _very intense emotions_ and just for that reason wouldn’t quite fit here but would do so in imparting the right idea if you were saying: I have begun to detest seafood!
> BTW, _makrooh_ is actually a _third category_ in Islamic Law (_sharii3ah_) on food, apart from _Halaal_ and _Haraam_!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the detailed reply! I agree with almost all of your comments, but there is confusion about some...
OK
Yes, I agree. It would sound sarcastic and/or humorous....
machhlii na hui, koi laRki ho gaieN jo pur-kashish lagti haiN

Could you perhaps explain why this is incorrect? Thought process:
میں بحری غذا کو ناپسند کرنا شروع ہوگیا ہوں = I have started disliking seafood (intentionally, because of the naa-pasand *karnaa*)
مجھے اب بحری غذا ناپسند ہونے لگی ہے = seafood has started to bore me now OR seafood has started to become a dislike of mine....(not really intentional, because of the _*honaa*_; for example: maHabbat kii naheeN jaatii, ho jaati hai....?)
Then again, I could be wrong.......as there can be phrases with honaa which show strong intentions...!

 میرا دل اب بحری غذا میں نہیں لگنے لگا ہے = This seems correct, but again like #2 it seems a bit awkward .......baHri ghizaa na hogaii, paRhaii hogaii jis mein janaab ka dil naheeN lagne laga hai...?

Yes, again agree! This could be used to describe extreme aversion: 
Jab se humain machhli se allergy hui hai, hum usko makrooh samajhte hain. Makrooh kya, balkeh kahiye keh Haraam tasawwur karte hain apne liye!


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply! I agree with almost all of your comments, but there is confusion about some...
> 
> OK
> Yes, I agree. It would sound sarcastic and/or humorous....
> machhlii na hui, koi laRki ho gaieN jo pur-kashish lagti haiN
> 
> Could you perhaps explain why this is incorrect? Thought process:
> میں بحری غذا کو ناپسند کرنا شروع ہوگیا ہوں = I have started disliking seafood (intentionally, because of the naa-pasand *karnaa*)
> مجھے اب بحری غذا ناپسند ہونے لگی ہے = seafood has started to bore me now OR seafood has started to become a dislike of mine....(not really intentional, because of the _*honaa*_; for example: maHabbat kii naheeN jaatii, ho jaati hai....?)
> Then again, I could be wrong.......as there can be phrases with honaa which show strong intentions...!
> 
> میرا دل اب بحری غذا میں نہیں لگنے لگا ہے = This seems correct, but again like #2 it seems a bit awkward .......baHri ghizaa na hogaii, paRhaii hogaii jis mein janaab ka dil naheeN lagne laga hai...?
> 
> Yes, again agree! This could be used to describe extreme aversion:
> Jab se humain machhli se allergy hui hai, hum usko makrooh samajhte hain. Makrooh kya, balkeh kahiye keh Haraam tasawwur karte hain apne liye!


 For (3) I meant to say to my ears it sounds unidiomatic . Instead we'd normally say it like this:
میں بحری غذا کو اب ناپسند کرنے لگا ہوں
میں اب بحری غذا کو  ناپسند کرنے لگا ہوں

The grammar in yours is not wrong, it is the idiom that struck me!

As for this (میرا دل اب بحری غذا میں نہیں لگنے لگا ہے = This seems correct, but again like #2 it seems a bit awkward), it is not a case of "seems correct", it is correct! 
And it isn't awkward either! Not quite sure why you find this odd! We do say: _uskaa dil is maDhmuun meN ab lagne lagaa hai_ = He / She has now started / begun to like / enjoy this subject. 

میرا دل اب بحری غذا میں نہیں لگنے لگا ہے 
_I've now started / begun to no longer enjoy seafood!
Now I'm no longer enjoying seafood_ _!_ ( <- less literal translation!)


----------



## marrish

I'd prefer to say nah instead of nahiiN.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> I'd prefer to say nah instead of nahiiN.


 Well, nah is just short form of nahiiN. Both can be used!


----------



## Abu Talha

Thank you, everyone.


----------

